# paw help!



## Nanethiel (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a pair of high heel boots that i am trying to fix up for my cosplay. i need to take the heel of the boot off so i can make paws. 
the problem i am having is the heel will not come off. i lifted the inside up to see where its connected, and it looks like theres a big metal bit running down the whole thing. i dont like that. that means i cant saw the blasted thing off. i couldnt rip it out either. my husband even tried smashing it off and nothing. i need to know how to get this heel off my boot so i can turn it into the paws i want.


----------



## Sar (Aug 26, 2011)

Buy a really cheap pair of canvas shoes and craft over them. I cant think of any other removal methods.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 26, 2011)

Wouldn't high heel based paws be difficult to walk on? I'm with Sarukai, it would be best to use a different shoe.


----------



## Nanethiel (Aug 26, 2011)

the reason im using high heels is to make digigraded paws.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 26, 2011)

Instead of getting it off get some long pile fur and cover it so it looks like longer ankle hair and you can have added support?


----------



## Nanethiel (Aug 26, 2011)

im making raichu paws... im not even using fur ;n; i cant afford it so im using felt.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 26, 2011)

Nanethiel said:


> im making raichu paws... im not even using fur ;n; i cant afford it so im using felt.



Joanns has some, uhhh like faux fur but for trim. Its pretty cheep and comes in ribbon like sections. Its about 4 inches wide and you can buy it by the foot. You could also get a welder to take the metal part off. If you have someone that welds stuff they can take a stick welder and just burn it off or take an OX torch to it though I dunno how your shoe would do next to that much heat.


Go to home depot or somewhere they rent tools and get a hack saw or a grinder. A hack saw works even on cement


----------



## Nanethiel (Aug 26, 2011)

i have a hand held band saw... would that help?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 26, 2011)

Nanethiel said:


> i have a hand held band saw... would that help?




No. No no. Do not use an automated saw because the kick back could be deadly. Use a hand held hack saw. And unless your band saw has a specialized blade for metal then don't use it for anything BUT wood.


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2011)

You need to saw it off. Get a hand held hack saw. http://rollybrook.com/Images/hacksaw.jpg

And you may need to attach a balancing bar to the back of the toe area to extend the area you stand on. Look closely at the back of the hooves in this video to see what I'm talking about:
[video=youtube;70DkUlDLsts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70DkUlDLsts&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 26, 2011)

Nanethiel said:


> the reason im using high heels is to make digigraded paws.



Ahh, gotchya. Sorry, never knew that those kinda boots were made for digitigrade paws.


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Joanns has some, uhhh like faux fur but for trim. Its pretty cheep and comes in ribbon like sections. Its about 4 inches wide and you can buy it by the foot. You could also get a welder to take the metal part off. If you have someone that welds stuff they can take a stick welder and just burn it off or take an OX torch to it though I dunno how your shoe would do next to that much heat.


Children like the OP should NEVER have access to welders. EVER. I love welding, but it's dangerous and can be easily messed up.
Also OP, NO POWERTOOLS. HAND SAW ONLY. OR YOU MAY LOSE A HAND/FINGERS. D:<

Also, OP, use real fur. Felt and cheap fur strips will look fucking nasty. Go here: http://fursuitauctions.livejournal.com/ and beg for cheap large-ish scraps of fur.


----------



## Nanethiel (Aug 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> Children like the OP should NEVER have access to welders. EVER. I love welding, but it's dangerous and can be easily messed up.
> Also OP, NO POWERTOOLS. HAND SAW ONLY. OR YOU MAY LOSE A HAND/FINGERS. D:<
> 
> Also, OP, use real fur. Felt and cheap fur strips will look fucking nasty. Go here: http://fursuitauctions.livejournal.com/ and beg for cheap large-ish scraps of fur.


op is not a child ;u; op is 21 years old.
but thanks for the advice. the felt is actually temporary. ive never furred anything before. this is just good practice until i can actually get my hands on fur.
i dont have access to a hand saw, just a really cool knife that thinks its a hand saw. i dont know how well that would work but i may give it a try... though that metal rod and i may go around in circles...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 26, 2011)

Nanethiel said:


> op is not a child ;u; op is 21 years old.
> but thanks for the advice. the felt is actually temporary. ive never furred anything before. this is just good practice until i can actually get my hands on fur.
> i dont have access to a hand saw, just a really cool knife that thinks its a hand saw. i dont know how well that would work but i may give it a try... though that metal rod and i may go around in circles...



A hacksaw that can cut through what you describe would be like ten bucks

keep receipt then return it and say it was the wrong one once you are done with it. This is how I "rent" tools


----------



## liang (Aug 26, 2011)

Check goodwill / garage sales etc for a hacksaw.  They aren't that expensive and really a good thing to have around (not just for costuming I might add).  Make sure to use a fine toothed blade made for metal as well or it will make you shout out profanity for the hour it takes you to get through it.


----------



## Nanethiel (Aug 26, 2011)

a hacksaw it is then... i will be getting one tonight. thanks for your help :3


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

This sounds like a vvverrryyy excellent way to rip your tendons.


----------



## Sar (Aug 26, 2011)

Nanethiel said:


> the reason im using high heels is to make digigraded paws.


 I know what your getting at. But I would still go with the canvas shoes. You can create a digigrade illusion from those. It also makes your life easier.


Nanethiel said:


> im making raichu paws.


Raichu was digigrade? I have learned something new today.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 26, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Raichu was digigrade? I have learned something new today.



 Kinda? I dunno, I guess I could see the suit working both ways. I think if Raichu was like, ready to leap and attack his legs would look fairly digitigrade (like this. But a static (lolelectricpokemon) Raichu might look like this?

Bah. I don't make suits. Raichu does seem like it would be a tricky suit, so good luck for however you choose to do it.


----------

